# Aquatic caterpillars in my tank!



## BiscayneBoulevard

For the past week or so, when I turned the lights of my betta's aquarium on, I would find shreds of my banana lily leaves completely taken out, and before long entire leaves would disappear. I have pond snails in this tank, and I thought perhaps there was not enough food in there for them (very little algae, not much excess food from one fish etc) so I put in more.. but just five minutes ago I caught my betta leaping at something in the tank, and found an AQUATIC CATERPILLAR clinging to one of the leaves at the surface. The culprit! I am absolutely shocked - I didn't know such things existed! I don't know how he got in there - I haven't added anything new in weeks. I've taken him out - I mind plop him in the pond outside... but does anyone have experience with this? Is it likely that there are more in there?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Squawkbert




----------



## YuccaPatrol

It is probably not an actual caterpillar, but is more likely some sort of insect larva. 

Many insects have aquatic larvae that might appear similar to a caterpillar. A caddisfly would be a good example.


----------



## fish newb

YuccaPatrol said:


> It is probably not an actual caterpillar, but is more likely some sort of insect larva.
> 
> Many insects have aquatic larvae that might appear similar to a caterpillar. A caddisfly would be a good example.


That's what I was thinking as well, But pictures are needed for us to be able to tell for sure!

-Andrew


----------



## oblongshrimp

LOL Squawkbert


----------



## BiscayneBoulevard

But caterpillars themselves _are_ insect larvae? I have caddisfly larvae in my 20 gallon tank - I am sure it is not that. It is about 1 cm long, the body is green and the tiny hairs are yellow - it looks exactly like a caterpillar. I looked up aquatic caterpillars and found that they actually do exist.

I put him in a little dish of water last night with a piece of leaf that he was on when I found him - this morning I have found him with the leaf curled around himself. If he comes out I will take pictures, but I don't want to unravel him incase this is some sort of metamorphoses stage.


----------



## Jane in Upton

Hmmm, I'd put a mesh lid on that as well, it might not be something you want flying around the house, LOL!


----------



## Lord Nibbler

Lepidoptera larva are semi-aquatic at most, and even those are rare. Its probably some other sort of insect.

Does it have a clear head and mandibles (pincers)? That would pretty much make it an insect and not some sort of other worm-like thing.


----------



## BiscayneBoulevard

The Pyralidae family, the internet tells me, are true aquatic moths. I found this webpage on them - see the leaf that it is enclosed in? That is exactly what mine has done. It also notes that they usually wrap themselves in lily leaves - as you'll see from my other posts, the aquatic caterpillar only went for my banana lily's submerged leaves - no other plants in the tank. I think it is an aquatic caterpillar, not some other type of insect or worm. They might be rare, but not impossible.

Pyralidae Family


----------



## bigtroutz

There are actually a fair number of moth species with aquatic larval stages from a number of families. They are quite common. Some species feed on plants, others feed on periphyton (eg. algae coated rocks).

The family Pyralidae has a number of species with aquatic larvae.

The larval moths look just like the terrestrial versions in all of their variety.

Generally, each species will be generally restricted in diet to their preferred food species, eg, lilys or cabomba but not both and none of them will eat something like wool (which different species of moths eat). So you need not worry about them flying around the house and getting into mischief.

Common species which feed on water lilys are Nymphuliella daeckealis, Nymphula nymphaeata.

Acentria ephemerella is used for biological control of water milfoil but will feed on some other aquatic plants.

EDIT:
Just so you dont get the wrong idea, there are a hellaceous number of Pyralid species but most are NOT aquatic.


----------



## earl21

http://www.mdfrc.org.au/bugguide/display.asp?type=3&class=17&subclass=&Order=12&couplet=0 maybe this will help you. I have mine too exactly the same as in the photo


----------



## hobbes1911

Holy resurrection Batman!


----------

